# Stuck Cork



## BDKS (Feb 27, 2009)

Any suggestions about removing cork that is stuck in the bottle. I had problems with only one so far out of about 6. And I broke my only corkscrew...


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2009)

Get another corkscrew................................






Seriosly though- Sometimes they can get a bit tight and stick at the top. Take a sharp knife and just run it around the outsode of the cork to score just the edge. Then remove like usual.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 3, 2009)

Only one cork screw, you have to be kidding us.


----------



## BDKS (Mar 8, 2009)

appleman said:


> Get another corkscrew................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. Worked great, with a new corkscrew.


----------



## BDKS (Mar 8, 2009)

Jeff D said:


> Only one cork screw, you have to be kidding us.
> 
> 
> 
> </font>



I had 2, left one at my parents from a birthday party.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 10, 2010)

Old post, new reply. Hope this might help someone down the road....

Worked for me - 

For a cork pushed into a bottle there is a simple solution.

Use a plastic grocery bag. 

Push the bottom part of the bag into the bottle which has the stray cork in it. I used a coat hanger to push enough of the bag in.

Roll the bottle until the cork is resting on top of the plastic.

Slowly pull the bag out of the bottle. 

The bag will wrap around the cork as it enters the neck. Both will slide right out w/ a little pressure.

I was surprised how easy this was when it happened to me.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool trick!

I have a bottle that my wife loved that someone pushed the cork in all the way and I have tried seven ways to Sunday to get it out.

Now to see if I can find it around the house!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Bailey said:


> Old post, new reply. Hope this might help someone down the road....
> 
> Worked for me -
> 
> ...







This is really cool and it works everytime. Its a cool thing to show new guests.


----------



## IQwine (Feb 10, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1ovAYtKuQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL1ovAYtKuQ[/ame]

For those of us who need to see it done... here you go. It really works.


----------



## robie (Feb 10, 2010)

Who would have thought it could be so easy?

The guy demonstrating this process on youtube added another step.
Once the bag was in the bottle and the cork was shaken down to the next of the bottle, he blow air into the bag to inflate it around the cork. This step probably is not necessary, but it does put pressure on the cork from inside the bottle.

I am amazed at such cool ideas people come up with.


----------



## robie (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry - "next" of the bottle should be "neck" of the bottle


----------



## vcasey (Feb 10, 2010)

I've done this several times - works like a charm!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2010)

But be sure not to blow much air in the bag. It actually can prevent the bag and cork from coming out and the bag will rip. Just a slight amount works best. That trick has been around for ages , but as usual it is an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## vscottcolorado (Feb 19, 2010)

I saw this on youtube, tried it and appleman is right, does not take a lot of air


----------

